# This is an AO Smith?



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm building out a service van. I haven't found this in any threads here. Don't waste your time, I'm just looking for the true mfr if anyone knows.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks like a General to me.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm with @jakewilcox. Looks like an older General SpeedRooter.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

That is definitely a General Wire, the motor is made by AO Smith....its the older version of this without the handle, we have one too...








Mini-Rooter Pro® - Lower-Priced Drain Cleaning Machine


General Pipe Cleaners' Mini-Rooter Pro drain cleaning machine is an inexpensive, light-weight pro tool with lots of time-saving features - from rooftop to basement!




drainbrain.com


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

More verification thanks. Footswitch is perfect, power cord is repaired near the plug but otherwise in good shape. Overall not abused. Swapping the half inch cable out for 3/8, it's going to be a good little machine. Working on an adapter to carry it on my hand truck yeah


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DDDave said:


> More verification thanks. Footswitch is perfect, power cord is repaired near the plug but otherwise in good shape. Overall not abused. Swapping the half inch cable out for 3/8, it's going to be a good little machine. Working on an adapter to carry it on my hand truck yeah


*I highly suggest you get the auto feed attachment.* Running a bare drum like that can be hazardous. When the cable binds and starts to twist it will often make the cable shoot out of the drum. It will definitely make a mess then too.

One of our guys got his wrist sprained that way. He was running a 1/2" cable and had loosened the autofeed too much. Cable bound, shot out around his hand, bent his wrist too far and sprained it.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> *I highly suggest you get the auto feed attachment.* Running a bare drum like that can be hazardous. When the cable binds and starts to twist it will often make the cable shoot out of the drum. It will definitely make a mess then too.
> 
> One of our guys got his wrist sprained that way. He was running a 1/2" cable and had loosened the autofeed too much. Cable bound, shot out around his hand, bent his wrist too far and sprained it.
> 
> ...


Done. 's gonna be good.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve used belt driven drums for years. Once you go direct drive, you don’t go back. When I first started on my own, I had the same machine. It’ll get you by until it pays for an upgrade. But if it works for you just fine, bank it!


----------



## Mark7 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would get a new foot switch and mount it on a piece of plywood. I would also get a hand truck to move it around. Although they make one for this model as an add one.
Also, this rooter is designed for the drum to come off- so that the frame and motor can be carried separate- such as carrying it up a ladder.

Before you change out the cable, look inside to see how it is wound.


----------



## northplm (Jul 11, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve used belt driven drums for years. Once you go direct drive, you don’t go back. When I first started on my own, I had the same machine. It’ll get you by until it pays for an upgrade. But if it works for you just fine, bank it!


Direct drive for small drains for sure, however I have found that Spartan and Ridgid's direct drive sewer machines are both lacking in power compared to their 2001/1065 and K-7500 models, respectively. Also I've noticed both of those direct drive machines have harder learning curves for new guys, and for guys used to sectionals, although some of that may be the fact that you have to be more careful pushing the limits on a 300 or K-6800.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

northplm said:


> Direct drive for small drains for sure, however I have found that Spartan and Ridgid's direct drive sewer machines are both lacking in power compared to their 2001/1065 and K-7500 models, respectively. Also I've noticed both of those direct drive machines have harder learning curves for new guys, and for guys used to sectionals, although some of that may be the fact that you have to be more careful pushing the limits on a 300 or K-6800.


My 91 has an 1-1/2" pulley on the motor driving a drum that is ~20" across. If that ain't a torque multiplier nothing is. If you wanted speed than sure, direct drive. With a traditional snake speed is not going to break thick roots and the rotary saws would snag too easily.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

skoronesa said:


> My 91 has an 1-1/2" pulley on the motor driving a drum that is ~20" across. If that ain't a torque multiplier nothing is. If you wanted speed than sure, direct drive. With a traditional snake speed is not going to break thick roots and the rotary saws would snag too easily.


This, 100%

Our 300s won't bust roots bigger than a toothpick for anything, regardless of the cutter. I would kill for a K-7500.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you tried tighten the clutch ? I have cut roots out of a 6" sewer with the Mighty 300


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Have you tried tighten the clutch ? I have cut roots out of a 6" sewer with the Mighty 300


I've fiddled with the clutch. The strongest cutter head the company provides is a pear cutter. I've been asking for a spiral saw for months.

The company owner started in new construction and hasn't run drain cleaning at all, so he tends to just go with what the rep tells him he needs.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

When I was doing that work, I carried a 300. But I loved the 1065. The 1065 is a force to be reckoned with.

That said, the 300, if you are willing to take the time to change cutters, will do a lot. If you go in with a small cutting head first it will get things stared. Then pull the cable back and change to something a little larger, then pipe diameter. A of that is a PITA, but it’s better than having to run back to the shop to grab the 1065. 

I’ve definitely seen bad stuff happen when any sewer machine binds up too much, and the clutch is too tight, or the belts are too tight. That’s kind of why I used to start with a small cutter. 

Also, I found a when you leave a good size root ball in the sewer, it makes for really good video with the client; I sold a lot of joint fixes that way and new sewers.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

DDDave said:


> I'm building out a service van. I haven't found this in any threads here. Don't waste your time, I'm just looking for the true mfr if anyone knows.
> 
> View attachment 131174
> View attachment 131175
> View attachment 131176


That’s a General for sure, I have it on my truck. I think Ridgid K-60 is much more capable than this. I had several clogs this machine was unable to take care of.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> *I highly suggest you get the auto feed attachment.* Running a bare drum like that can be hazardous. When the cable binds and starts to twist it will often make the cable shoot out of the drum. It will definitely make a mess then too.
> 
> One of our guys got his wrist sprained that way. He was running a 1/2" cable and had loosened the autofeed too much. Cable bound, shot out around his hand, bent his wrist too far and sprained it.
> 
> ...


 He was most definitely an amateur


----------

